# Bynum, Turiaf, and Wafer



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

So.....this draft wasn't what i expected. Not bad, but not what i expected. who the hell is von wafer?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> who the hell is von wafer?


I was just about to ask the same question. Seems like a waste of a pick to me.

Love the Andrew Bynum pick.

As I've said before, I don't know much about Ronny Turiaf but from what I understand he's a hard worker willing to do the dirty work, which we need badly.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We should have taken Taft, Morris or a point gaurd with #39.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Turiaf is a banger, he is gonna rack up the boards. Bynum, i still say the lakers should have took green, but if phil actually plays him this year, and he produces decent stat's, i wont really care. I don't like von wafer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I saw Von Wafer play twice, once against VTech and once against Wake.

I'm not upset with this draft at all. At 10 out of the players left I wanted either Jack, Green, May or Bynum. Jack and May would of been rotations players right away. I can overlook them skiping May, who would of probably played like 20 minutes a game since they got Turiaf who can contribute the same amount of minutes but is still not the low post scorer we are missing. By skipping on Jack they better have big plans for Sasha or plan on a trade. 

Green and Bynum would of both been picks for the future. Green is more likely to pan out, but I think passing him up either means the Lakers plan on keeping Butler around or they really were impressed by Bynum.

As for Wafer, he is the 4 best guard we have by default and I don't see him playing any minutes at all next year.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> We should have taken Taft, Morris or a point gaurd with #39.



I would have also been happier with Tiras Wade. Von Wafer??? Didn't this guy's coach at Florida State tell him he wasn't welcome back?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm surprised no one else remembers Von Wafer. I've seen him play at Florida St. and in the 2003 HS AA Game. He's very athletic, has a decent shot and can jump HIGH (participated in dunk contest). He's a pure scorer and could backup Kobe...not a bad pick. Like they said though...needs to work on defense.

Andrew Bynum: B
Ronny Turiaf: A
Von Wafer: B-

I'll give Mitch a B for the Draft.

Trade Cook for a second rounder and take Blatche!!!

P.S. Could anyone else not get onto bbb.net for the whole draft?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

As for who we should of taken instead of Wafer, I think we needed to get at least one guard in the draft, but why not Uric?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm surprised no one else remembers Von Wafer. I've seen him play at Florida St. and in the 2003 HS AA Game. He's very athletic, has a decent shot and can jump HIGH (participated in dunk contest). He's a pure scorer and could backup Kobe...not a bad pick. Like they said though...needs to work on defense.
> 
> Andrew Bynum: B
> Ronny Turiaf: A
> ...


nope, not me.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> As for who we should of taken instead of Wafer, I think we needed to get at least one guard in the draft, but why not Uric?


If you mean Roko Ukic then I agree 100%.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> As for who we should of taken instead of Wafer, I think we needed to get at least one guard in the draft, but why not Uric?


I guess the Lakers think Sasha will be better than Ukic.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My grades
Bynum B-
Turiaf B
Von Wafer D-

Considering we could have taken Ukic or taft I think wafer was a horrible move


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm surprised no one else remembers Von Wafer. I've seen him play at Florida St. and in the 2003 HS AA Game. He's very athletic, has a decent shot and can jump HIGH (participated in dunk contest). He's a pure scorer and could backup Kobe...not a bad pick. Like they said though...needs to work on defense.
> 
> Andrew Bynum: B
> Ronny Turiaf: A
> ...


I remember him. He is a good athlete and he can shoot pretty well. More than his defense, his overall basketball IQ and demenor on the court is questionable at best. If he straitens up and learns to give a crap on defense, he could spot kobe those 10 min a game.

Not the worst pick we could've made, just not who I'd would have taken.

P.S. Love the first two picks


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i think bynum could be a top center in the league in about 4 yrs

7ft about 285lbs 7'6'' wingspan very athletic for his size, and the youngest player ever drafted

i dont know much about wafer but turiaf was a great second rd pick for us


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Locke said:


> I guess the Lakers think Sasha will be better than Ukic.


But we need depth anyways. Right now we only have 3 guards under contract. So again I think it was obvious we needed to come out with one guard.

Drafting Wafer might mean they are committed to Sasha at the point though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, it was pretty obvious we weren't going to take Ukic. However, if we wanted a SG that could score...why not take Ellis, a guy who averaged 38ppg last year?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't like the Bynum pick. Wafer wont make the team(or wont get any minutes), I love Turaif though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Personally I thought it was a solid draft.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Summer league roster starting lineup?

Vujacic
Wafer
Walton
Cook
Turiaf

Reserves-
Douhit
Bynum
TBA


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Summer league roster starting lineup?
> 
> Vujacic
> Wafer
> ...


hey, wouldn't bynum start at center?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hate the Turiaf pick. I don't like him as a pro.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> hey, wouldn't bynum start at center?


I doubt hes a better player than Cook or Turiaf at this point.... and if he is he was a steal at 10.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I doubt hes a better player than Cook or Turiaf at this point.... and if he is he was a steal at 10.


agreed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

HKF said:


> I hate the Turiaf pick. I don't like him as a pro.


No way Granger makes the all-rookie team now.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Wafer could be a sleeper pick for the Lakers. He is long and athletic and can shoot it. Attitude problems have held him back. In a workout in Chicago, I saw him lose his temper and elbow Jan Jagla in the nose, drawing blood.*


-Cut out from ESPN


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Hehe, im nicknaming him the Choco Wafer.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Here are my grades for the Lakers draft:

Andrew Bynum C 7-0/285 St. Joseph's HS (NJ) 
Potential: B- His size is intriguing
Impact: F Will not contribute for 2 or 3 years
Value: F Could have traded down and taken him
Overall: D

Ronnie Turiaf PF 6-10/238 Gonzaga
Potential: C I think he's as good as he's going to get
Impact: A He plays with heart and will definitely be more physical than current Laker softies Brian Cook and Slava Medvedenko 
Value: C I just think I would have gone for the upside of Martynas Andriuskevicius or Chris Taft at this point in the 2nd round.
Overall: C+

Von Wafer SG 6-5/185 Florida State
Potential: C- He's a gunner who plays no defense and may be a headcase. He does have a quick release and some decent range. Just doesn't seem to fit the mold of a Phil Jackson player.
Impact: F Can't see him taking any minutes from Kobe.
Value: F He was drafted way too high and I would have jumped all over point guard Roko Ukic at this point.
Overall: F

Overall, on talent and the fact that he did nothing to upgrade a horrible situation at point guard, I give the Lakers a healthy F on this draft. 

I'll be curious to see how the experts grade the Lakers tomorrow. 

Hindsight draft picks;
1(10) Sean May PF Norh Carolina 
or Fran Vasquez PF Spain
2(37) Roko Ukic PG Croatia
or Travis Diener PG Marquette 
2(39) Martynas Andriuskevicius PF Lithuania
or Chris Taft PF Pitt


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Summer league roster starting lineup?
> 
> Vujacic
> Wafer
> ...


Man, we have alot of PF/C types.

Divac
Mihm
Douhit
Bynum
Grant
Walton
Cook
Medvedenko
Turiaf

Okay, that's nine guys at two positions where you normally have six players max. That means some bodies have to be moved. Divac, Mihm, Walton, Bynum, and Turiaf are pretty much locks to make the squad. That leaves one spot for four players. Grant could be released. However, I see a 3 way battle ensuing between Cook, Douhit, and Medvedenko to make the roster. My guess is that Cook wins because of his experience. I just hope Slava doesn't take a roster spot away from the younger guys who need the playing time to develop. He's not that young anymore and he's not getting any better.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I loved the draft. Since Ike wasn't available, Mitch did the right thing going after Andrew. He told Jim Gray that Phil was on the board all along. :clap:

But there could be certainly possibilities in the future:

1. I think there is still a very good possility that the drafting of Bynum is the first step in one or more trades. Most trades involving draft picks occur AFTER the player is drafted, so don't be surprised if we wake up tomorrow morning to find him on another team (I sound a little like Mychael Thompson today on Loose Cannons).

2. Assuming we keep him, he is not going to get the playing time next season to be a TRUE impact player. They are going to bring him along slowly, and I wouldn't expect more that 10-15 minutes a game from him, if that. Players that young can have their confidence crushed if they are used improperly.

3. Assuming we keep him (again), I do think it's a great pick. With the long history of centers playing for the Lakers, this pick couldn't not be anymore obvious the more I think about it. How often do true 7 footers come along, especially this young? I am hoping that management expects him to be, even if it's not going to be the case for a couple of years. Just think, Brian goes off the books after 2 more seasons, we land a big-time free agent, and Bynum is going into his third season. I see good things in store for this franchise.

Turaif reminds me of Carlos Boozer. That's called bringing power to the paint! I liked it..I am very excited about Turiaf and Bynum...those are exactly what we needed, the Lakers organization have always had a solid center, and Bynum is possibly that future. In Turiaf we get instant impact and defensive hustle that we desperately need.

Wafer is simply a project. A load of scoring potential but his game needs to grow. He came out after only 2 years at Florida State and was a McDonalds All-American. Pretty nice in the transition game but needs to step up his defense. Has an outside shot but is better going to the rim. We should have gone to pick a PG. Wafer's pick looks to be the replace for Chucky Atkins. We need to find a PG in the FA market.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*"Okay, that's nine guys at two positions where you normally have six players max. That means some bodies have to be moved. Divac, Mihm, Walton, Bynum, and Turiaf are pretty much locks to make the squad. That leaves one spot for four players. Grant could be released. However, I see a 3 way battle ensuing between Cook, Douhit, and Medvedenko to make the roster. My guess is that Cook wins because of his experience. I just hope Slava doesn't take a roster spot away from the younger guys who need the playing time to develop. He's not that young anymore and he's not getting any better."*


I thought with the new deal they could send players to the NBDL without holding a roster spot for them or losing their rights. I'm thinking Bynum and Wafer are playing NBDL ball in 2005/2006.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> *"Okay, that's nine guys at two positions where you normally have six players max. That means some bodies have to be moved. Divac, Mihm, Walton, Bynum, and Turiaf are pretty much locks to make the squad. That leaves one spot for four players. Grant could be released. However, I see a 3 way battle ensuing between Cook, Douhit, and Medvedenko to make the roster. My guess is that Cook wins because of his experience. I just hope Slava doesn't take a roster spot away from the younger guys who need the playing time to develop. He's not that young anymore and he's not getting any better."*
> 
> 
> I thought with the new deal they could send players to the NBDL without holding a roster spot for them or losing their rights. I'm thinking Bynum and Wafer are playing NBDL ball in 2005/2006.


na lakers know they need a big body like bynum ...vanilla wafer prob will play NBDL ball though


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

I am really frustrated by this draft. I think we got a steal with Turiaf but I think we messed up with Bynum and Wafter. Sure Bynum is going to be a great player on day, but why did we stay at #10 then? Wafer...I dont even want to start. I could have named many many players that have much more potential than him and from our pick.

I hope something went down on draft day...I really do.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Man, we have alot of PF/C types.
> 
> Divac
> Mihm
> ...


I've been out of the country... did we sign Walton?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've been out of the country... did we sign Walton?


Don't think so but he is a RFA and PJ loves him so I'm guessing he'll be back.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've been out of the country... did we sign Walton?


No but it seems like a lock he will be back next year.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If we can get out of Turiaf what Malik Rose used to give the Spurs I would be more than happy. Pure energy off the bench with hustle on defense and rebounding. This is the type of game Turiaf plays. He is a little reckless but is big and plays with energy. I see him as a Malik Rose type of player. Every good team needs a guy like this.


I know nothing about Von Wafer or Bynum. I was hoping the Lakers would take Gerald Green and was almost certain they would.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke isn't going anywhere Jamel. Phil loves him and he loves the triangle. Yaaay!


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah the Bynum pick was great because the kid has hid screwed on straight and doesn't mind working. He came to the best team since we can have Vlade teach him how to pass better and Phil was a great teacher to Shaq. As long as he commits he will become that great rare center teams go crazy over.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

The Lakers needed to get big and they needed 3 pt shooting. Bynum is huge...he looked like a player to me in the McD game. I liked May alot but think he'll be undersized as a pro. Then I thought they'd pick Jack but heard and interesting insight on ESPN that said Kobe will always take alot of the pressure off of a point guard and therefore the Lakers biggest need is really size. Turiaf is a younger Brian Grant. Grant was very aggressive and made stuff happen in his younger days...I think Turiaf will too (for a lot cheaper). Read some stuff about Von Wafer - 6'5" 210 lbs, leading scorer on Fla St., scored 25 in one half against Wake and 30 for the game, 40% career 3 pt shooter, 10th in ACC last year, played well in McD game and was 2nd to Lebron in the dunk contest. Taking a risk on a great athlete, with an excellent pedigree, and excellent 3 pt shooter seems like a smart move to me.

It seems like Mitch is an easy target...we could do a lot worse...especially with Phil helping.

They made a play for Deron Williams, Utah just had a boatload of draft picks to offer. Still think they have a move or two to make (Pt Guard). 

I'm betting we're back in the playoffs next year. Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe may take pressure off a PG, but that doesn't change the fact that we need a PG who can:

1. Defend
2. Shoot well off the pass
3. Pass

and that is Jarrett Jack.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

"I'm betting we're back in the playoffs next year. Go Lakers!!!"

I don't see how. We are at least 2 trades and 1 hell of a MLE signing away from having a legit chance at the playoffs. We went into and came out of this draft with the exact same holes...

We need a smart PG who can defend. *Chucky Atkins*? Nope. *Sasha Vujacic*? I don't ever see him as a defensive stopper so nope. *Tony Bobbitt*? Heck no. *Von Wafer*? Hahahaha!

We need a physical PF who can rebound and defend. *Lamar Odom*? He's a SF who may actually end up at PG in the triangle (and he won't be able to defend quick PG's either). *Brian Grant*? Can't stay healthy. *Brian Cook*? He couldn't defend Marge Hearn. *Slava*? Please. *Turiaf*? He'll go out there and try but he's a ways off from being able to keep guys like Garnett, Stoudamire, and Duncan from setting new career high's.

We need depth at C. We drafted a "Center of the future" but I don't see Bynum providing much depth next year. A healthy Divac does help us here though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Walton still in the league? Ugh, this guy is horrible.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

I liked Jack as well...no arguement here. However, don't think they can make the playoffs with Chris Mihm and Brian Grant. They would both make excellent reserves. Nobody's home at all in the front court. I think their most pressing need was to get big and there weren't alot of options at #10. Diogu seems like a stud at #9. How good do you have to be when you're that big? Look at James in Seattle. Bynum is bigger, moves better, and can jump and catch the ball.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I also was hoping for the Lakers to take Gerald Green, but I guess now it seems the Lakers plan on keeping Butler..I don't know why...but anywho anyone know if the Pacers picked Granger for the Lakers? I would doubt the pacers would trade granger and bender for crap. Anyways my thoughts on the 3 picks:

1) Bynum - Honestly, it was either Green or Bynum ...two high school stars with raw potential, and I guess if we are planning to keep Butler than Bynum is the right choice. If we were like the Clippers, I would say he's gonna be the next Olowakandi just a younger version. But since we have Phil Jackson, Kobe, and Vlade to help develop this kid...and Bynum can actually shoot outside...I personally believe this was the player the Lakers had to take. Had he gone to college people project him to be the number 1 pick next year, so we'll have to wait and see if this works out. A

2) Turiaf - will definatley fit under the triangle as the scrappy hustle player to do the dirty work. B

3) "Chocolate" Wafer - Like everyone else, I don't know who the hell this kid was. But now I've heard good things about him and he's all potential. Under 1 year in the nBDL and guidance of Phil Jackson and learning off Kobe Bryant....I think he could be either the biggest steal or just another one of the famous picks that lakers did instead of taking someone like Montell Ellis or Ukic. But then again Ellis is only 6'3, so who knows if Phil Jackson would take him...Anywho the knock on Wafer is just that is his defense and that he basically didn't go well with his coach, 2 things he can improve on. Other than that this guy is a highlight reel waiting to happen...2nd in the dunk contest only losing by 4 pts to Lebron James in high school, 38% from 3 pt range, long, athletic......he sounds like a young Ron Harper. C+


Anywho...I think the draft was just a piece of the puzzle, Mitch Kupchak has to pull off some trades in which I believe he will. Hopefully we can sign either Antonio Daniels or Marko Jaric at PG...and trade for a veteran big guy..if that happens..i believe the Lakers are playoff bound.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bynum - B
Turiaf - A
Wafer - doesn't matter.

People mention Green but, 1) Where would he play? with Kobe, Odom, Butler, and others playing the 2 and 3. 2) When would he play ? Then we would have two young guards not playing. 

We needed banging size in the middle and a veteran PG. I have yet to see a veteran come out of the draft, they are normally rookies.  We don't need a rookie guard. There are players who may want to come to L.A. that is the direction to go.

Vlade and Grant are old and broken down. You cannot get Center from other teams because they aint giving them up! And nobody wants to help the Lakers. You have to draft them and a project is all that is available whether a euro or domestic. You can't spend money on a Chandler or Kwame when they haven't really done anything for a full season. Get your own project and watch him grow. 

Kobe had Eddie to learn from. TMac had Vince Carter to play with. We need somebody to show this guy what the NBA life is all about. He is only 17, just a baby.

If you are a True Laker fan, you don't want to barely make the playoffs and get run off of the court, you want to dominate the league. That will take time and planning. 

Let's not be impatient like the Knicks and fall into a hole we can never get out of.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I think the Lakers had a great draft. Andrew Bynum is definitely going to be a star in this league. He can jump, he works hard, and he can flat out ball. I like this draft for the Lakers, I think they take the 7th - 8th seed next year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

gian said:


> I think the Lakers had a great draft. Andrew Bynum is definitely going to be a star in this league. He can jump, he works hard, and he can flat out ball. I like this draft for the Lakers, I think they take the 7th - 8th seed next year.


Bynum likely won't do jack the next two seasons, so if you're factoring him in, I wouldn't bother. But Turiaf? Sure. 

There's still a lot of offseason left.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I think this was a good draft.

Seeing how the Lakers couldn't trade up and got stuck with the #10, selecting Bynum (although a gamble) was a good choice.

Let's face it: Lakers fans want to contend for the title every year. Still, the Lakers don't have the roster to do it in the near future. So, the #10 pick would not be a decisive move.

All the players that could have helped the Lakers immediately (at least providing IMPACT help) were already taken. So the Lakers gambled for for the future. Before the draft i was thinking that, if the Lakers couldn't trade up, they should pick Green (if available) or Bynum. They were in a position where they can afford a bust. Few people expect a #10 pick to become a superstar. So there isn't pretty much nothing to lose selecting Bynum...

All reports on Turiaf recommended picking him. He should help some next year. Wafer, i really don't know anything about him, nor his chances on making the roster...

All in all, not great draft, but a good one. I'd grade it as a *B*.

Now, if Mitch pulls up a good trade/signing or two, my scenario in signature will certainly come true... :biggrin:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Kobe may take pressure off a PG, but that doesn't change the fact that we need a PG who can:
> 
> 1. Defend
> 2. Shoot well off the pass
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.

I would preferred both Green and Jack over bynum. I think he closer to being a young tractor traylor than a young shaq, hopefully I will be proven wrong. I hope I am.

Wafer was such a horrible pick. We could have gotten a pretty good player there instead we just threw it away.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

There's still alot of offseason left. I think Mitch has several moves in mind based on what our current roster looks like. I think his first priority will be adding a PG or two. Brown obviously won't be back. Sasha will probably become the #3 PG. That leaves two spots open. I don't know if Atkins will get one of them. While he is a good shooter, he's tiny, can't defend, and is on bad terms with our best player. I think we'll look to move him. Also, look for Butler to be used as trade bait, maybe along with George. We're going to move Odom to SF and we've got Jones and Walton behind him. I think we had the option of using Butler in a trade but I think Mitch would rather use him in a deal to get a veteran player in return. Maybe we use him to get a big. We've got several expiring contracts and Butler is a decent piece for a team that needs SF help.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, whatever the line-up is next fall, Andrew better play, none of this Jumaine O'neal nonsense, letting him waste on the end of the bench( Like Sasha did last year, until it was way too late in the season). Best way to learn to ball is on the job.


Play him Phil! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well I dont think Drew will play much until the 2nd half of the season if the Lakers are outta it!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Wafer's workout impressed Lakers*

Wafer's workout impressed Lakers

By Steve Ellis

DEMOCRAT STAFF WRITER

At least one Seminole wasn't surprised when Von Wafer was selected in the second round of the NBA Draft on Tuesday.

Irving Thomas, a Lakers scout who played two seasons at FSU, knew how well Wafer's workout in Los Angeles went last week. Wafer's decision to enter the NBA Draft was questioned following a roller-coaster sophomore year in which he averaged 12.5 points but found himself benched down the stretch of the 2004-05 season.

Irving said Wafer made believers of the Lakers, including general manager Mitch Kupchak, during a Friday morning workout. Wafer made 20-straight jump shots in one drill according to Irving, who played one season with the Lakers.

*"He had an excellent workout," Irving said. "That put him over the top. He is an excellent shooter and has a lot of upside. He can really shoot the ball, which led him to that workout.*

"I think there is a lot to like about him. He still has some things to work on."

Irving, who resides in South Florida, saw FSU play three games last season. Wafer missed one of those games because of a suspension.

"He had some trouble during the season," Irving said. "We knew Von had some issues. But the background checks and interview were outstanding. All the feedback was extremely favorable.

"He wants to be good. You can tell he has a passion for the game."

http://www.tallahassee.com/mld/tallahassee/sports/12019110.htm


----------

